# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  WPF and local databases

## Gimbal5401

Hi,
I'm looking at building a windows app using WPF and it needs to have a local database.

I initially thought i'd use SQL Server compact 4 (or 3.5) but i cant seem to get this to work (it seems 4 only works with web apps....is 3.5 the same?)

Has anyone else built an application of this type?

What would be the best type of database to use?

thanks

----------


## Lightning

You could use sql express, free and fast.

----------


## AirlineSim

SQLite

----------


## Gimbal5401

Thanks for the replies.
I initially didnt want to use SQL Express as i didnt want to have to sort out bundling the installation and setup with my application deployment, but have decided that this will probably be the best solution so I will have to learn how to install and set up SQL express from my setup.

SQLite.....hmmmmmm, hadnt thought of that......might have to have a look.  :Smilie: 

thanks again.

----------


## Lightning

Most, if not all, descent databases require to be installed.

----------

